# Water in boat



## fishgod (Oct 19, 2013)

Was at west branch fishing had a few eyes and crappie in the live well so was running the areator on and off for a few hours happen to look at my vent in floor and water was coming out so had a good 8 in of talk about a scared feeling anyone else have any close calls


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a aerator fresh water hose bust off on way to lake for tournament. Put boat in, parked truck, came back to boat and made a remark to my partner "hey, she's still floating".....his response in a very agitated and worried voice....."barely!!!" That's when I noticed the water on floor and the bilge pump pumping water out slower then it was coming in. 

Had put new livewell in a couple days earlier and had new hoses for that livewell....that's why I made the remark. Well, for a quick fix I had to go grab a stick and shove into where hose went and taped it up. Didnt leak the rest of the day! Couldn't get the hose back on cause plastic connector on aerator pump was broke so had to improvise. Luckily it worked. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

After I took tape off. I kept the stick.....just in case. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

